# Oahu's Lifetime in Hawaii Review?



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just in the reviews section and cannot seem to find the review page for Lifetime in Hawaii.  Did it get deleted or something . . . or am I'm just missing it?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2010)

I think TUG refers to it as Royal Kuhio.  RCI number 1138.

Here's the TUG page:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=80a3fb1d-71bb-483e-b432-c44985a6c948

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2010)

It used to be its own listing.  As an owner there, I had contributed a review on it under/as Lifetime in Hawaii.

Yes Diamond Resorts (and one other t/s group) has units in this highrise in Waikiki, but I would suggest that TUG go back to showing them separately rather than lumped under one developer/POA.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually, after reading your review, and seeing how affordable the MFs are, I may be shopping there myself.  I lived on Oahu for my high school years, and know the island very well.  Owning a Waikiki resort that is modest but affordable is something I'd very much like to do, since it'd be a launching pad for what I'd be out doing.  Add in free parking for owners, and what's not to like?  

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 18, 2010)

MF's have creeped up in the last year or two.  We may be up to $350 now, I don't remember.  It's still a bargain, however, especially if you book far enough in advance and get a 1BR unit (although the studios are not bad either).


----------



## dboy1 (Jan 18, 2010)

M.F's for Lieftime in Hawaii are $385 for 2010


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep I was just coming here to post now that I'm home and could look up what the MF's are.  Even at $385 they are a bargain in my opinion.

The fees jumped a couple of years ago when the Royal Kuhio raised their prices on fees . . . plus the Lifetime in Hawaii POA did a full interior remodel and updating of the units in our group.

The MF history since we've purchase has been:

2003  $289
2004  $299
2005  $299
2006  $299
2007  $315
2008  $335
2009  $360
2010  $385


----------

